# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Những cảnh đẹp bên bờ sông Hàn - Đà Nẵng

## lehniemtin

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

